# Second leisure battery in floor



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a second leisure battery mounted in a battery box which is fixed to the garage floor thus taking up valuable space the original leisure battery is mounted flush to the garage floor so its not blocking any usable space......My thoughts are to purchase a standard Ducato battery box which are fitted into the cab floor, jigsaw the garage floor, mount the battery box into the new aperture. fit the second leisure battery into it.....anyone done this?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What vehicle are you discussing here? your info says you have a Lunar h522


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am trying to imagine the scenario.... You will end up with one leisure battery in the boot (sorry, garage) and the other in a hole you intend cutting into the cab floor, is this what you are thinking of?

If you were to put them both into holes in the garage floor, I could understand that but would want to consider seriously the integrity of the floor, its strength and any underfloor structures.

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I am trying to imagine the scenario.... You will end up with one leisure battery in the boot (sorry, garage) and the other in a hole you intend cutting into the cab floor, is this what you are thinking of?
> 
> If you were to put them both into holes in the garage floor, I could understand that but would want to consider seriously the integrity of the floor, its strength and any underfloor structures.
> 
> Alan


Alan, you misunderstand what he was thinking of. He intends purchasing a sunken battery box as per the X250 cab, and install it along side the existing sunken habitation battery in the garage 'double' floor.

These Rapido's are strong you know, I think Techno has 4 batteries in his garage but it could be more.
Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I see no reason why not, providing there is nothing in the way. Could you maybe get a single box that two batteries would fit into. While you are at it fit an isolator.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Cak tanks do a thru floor battery box. Fairly certain it will be cheaper than a Fiat cab box.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

rayc said:


> Cak tanks do a thru floor battery box. Fairly certain it will be cheaper than a Fiat cab box.


 yes this is exactly what I want and intend to do...many thanks for your info!!


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> What vehicle are you discussing here? your info says you have a Lunar h522


 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Opp's, sorry its a 2009 Rapido 746F and yes your right in your thread's once you get behind the scene's you find a disappointing level of workmanship, for instance... had to remove under kitchen drawer as boiler has packed up (that's another story) not one screw had been fitted that had not split the 3mm ply and that's just one of the many issues, if I keep this vehicle I will get it right and turn it into a fine example of the marque 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine are on the main floor. Most of my garage is a GRP moulding and would not carry such spot load.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not to disappoint Ray I have two up front too so 5 total :lol:


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Good God Andy, you must need a degree in electronics to work that lot out! If you ever sell the van the instruction book is going to need a serious addendum


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's really not complicated honest guv
I'll not be selling in this decade :wink:


----------

